# Peanut allergy



## nopeanuts

Can someone please tell me how to say " I am deathly allergic to peanuts and peanut oil" in Polish?

Thank you


----------



## majlo

Welcome to the forums! 

A literal translation would be _Jestem śmiertelnie uczulony na orzechy i olej arachidowy_, but if I were to say it, I'd put it as follows: _Jestem uczulony na orzechy i olej arachidowy i ich spożycie może się skończyć dla mnie śmiercią_.

You haven't provided any context (which sex is involved), so my hints are default for a male.


----------



## Rusak963

My version would be: Mam grożące śmiercią uczulenie na orzechy ziemne oraz olej arachidowy. 
or
Mam zagrażające życiu uczulenie na orzechy ziemne oraz olej arachidowy.

@majlo
Why have you written "orzechy" nad not "orzechy ziemne"? Do you think that if nopeanuts's allergic to peanuts then he's allergic to any other kind of nut as well? In that case, in my opinion, you should write  "olej z orzechów" instead of  "olej arachidowy" as well. Don't really know how this allergy works. Maybe it is true that if you're allergic to one type then you're allergic to other types as well.

@nopeanuts
Would you care to clarify whether you are allergic to peanuts only or nuts in general?


----------



## nopeanuts

Thank you.


----------



## PawelBierut

Rusak963 said:


> @majlo
> Why have you written "orzechy" nad not "orzechy ziemne"? Do you think that if nopeanuts's allergic to peanuts then he's allergic to any other kind of nut as well? In that case, in my opinion, you should write  "olej z orzechów" instead of  "olej arachidowy" as well. Don't really know how this allergy works. Maybe it is true that if you're allergic to one type then you're allergic to other types as well.



I think that "olej arachidowy" sounds perfect and peanuts - I don't know why - I'd translate as "orzeszki ziemne" not "orzechy ziemne".


To me _ Mam grożące śmiercią uczulenie na orzechy ziemne oraz olej arachidowy., _which is a good option, sounds a little strange. 

I would divide the phrase into two:

Jestem uczulony na orzeszki ziemne oraz olej arachidowy. Reakcja alergiczna może skończyć się śmiercią.

...or sth like that.

*Edit*:
I also like the *majlo's* suggestion.


----------



## majlo

Yup, the word "ziemne" is necessary. I forgot to add it.


----------



## Thomas1

Jestem bardzo uczulony na orzechy ziemne i olej arachidowy.
Mam (bardzo) dużą alergię na orzechy ziemne i olej arachidowy.

orzechy works too, because it is a broader term, which means that it includes orzechy ziemne (it may be that a person who's allergic to peanuts is also allergic to other nuts).


----------



## robin74

Thomas1 said:


> allergic to other nuts


Peanuts are not nuts  Contrary to what the name might suggest.


----------



## Thomas1

robin74 said:


> Peanuts are not nuts  Contrary to what the name might suggest.


I didn't know this, thanks.  Although biologically this is true, the everyday reality is different.  In common parlance peanuts are often nuts. Moreover, if you are allergic to peanuts, you are likely to be allergic, for exemple, to hazelnuts too (this is nuts, but what can you do).


----------



## JakubikF

From botanical point of view a fruit of a peanut is a legume with seeds inside (parts of a fruit that we eat actually).


----------



## hannani

Rusak963 said:


> My version would be: Mam grożące śmiercią uczulenie na orzechy ziemne oraz olej arachidowy.
> or
> Mam zagrażające życiu uczulenie na orzechy ziemne oraz olej arachidowy.
> 
> @majlo
> Why have you written "orzechy" nad not "orzechy ziemne"? Do you think that if nopeanuts's allergic to peanuts then he's allergic to any other kind of nut as well? In that case, in my opinion, you should write  "olej z orzechów" instead of  "olej arachidowy" as well. Don't really know how this allergy works. Maybe it is true that if you're allergic to one type then you're allergic to other types as well.
> 
> @nopeanuts
> Would you care to clarify whether you are allergic to peanuts only or nuts in general?



    Nut and peanut allergy are common causes of food allergy. Peanuts are actually a legume, so from the same family as peas and lentils, rather than true nuts (such as cashew, walnut, almond, pecan). The symptoms of peanut allergy are considered to be amongst the most serious of all allergies. It is even important to be vigilant the first time that peanut allergy is suspected. Here are the peanut allergy symptoms: 
  Swelling or tingling of lips and tongue 
  Hives
  Asthmatic reactions such as wheezing 
  Eczema
  Anaphylactic shock - It is a dangerous condition that must be dealt with as an emergency. Fatalities from anaphylactic shock, induced by peanuts, are at the higher end of deaths from all allergies. If you suspect that an allergic reaction is due to peanut allergy, seek professional medical assistance.
  And the symptoms of nut allergy are:
  Hives
  Swelling and Redness
  Itching around the mouth or throat
  Runny or stuffy nose
  Diarrhea
  Stomach cramps
  Vomiting
  Tightness in the chest
  There is wheezing or shortness of breath. 
  In severe allergy cases, anaphylaxis occurs like in the symptoms from peanut allergy.
  I hope it will make some help to you to distinguish whether you are allergic to peanuts only or in nuts.


----------

